# Webasto ThermoTop V Aux.Heater problem



## PauliR (Nov 24, 2010)

*Webasto ThermoTop V Aux. Heater Problem*

Hello for everyone from frozen Finland (23°F, wind 22 mph)!

I have a VW Touran 1,9 TDI DSG-7 year 2009. The car has a factory installed auxiliary heater, Webasto Thermo Top V. It activates *automatically*, when engine is running, coolant and air temperature is low enough (coolant under 60°C (140°F), air temp under 5°C (41°F)) etc... Stops when water is approx 75°C (167°F). 

Webasto C-kit + timer 1533 + radio controller T100 has been retrofitted in order to use heater as a parking heater, I can pre-heat my car (inside and engine) in winter before driving. (Ok, it worked a couple of days, then faults. Maybe Webasto's electric coolant circulation pump is broken, my VW-dealer will check it on next Monday.)

*But main reason why I am asking help is how to disable a heater automatic start with VAG-COM? *

For example when I start my Touran and drive to the local market, the trip takes only 5 minutes. The Webasto also starts even I don't need heating. It's not good for that kind of diesel heaters to start several times a day for a minutes - became sooty. I'd like* to control myself, when the heater starts*, manually by pressing timer's "Instant Heat" button, instead automatic starting.

Any suggestions? Thanks for a help.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Hello and welcome to this part of vwvortex, as an introduction please make sure to have read and understood the additional rules for this specific forum as well as the frequently asked questions. Also note that This Is The VAG-COM Forum, NOT The Generic OBD-II P-Codes Forum.

Specifically make sure you supply detailed vehicle information like make, model, year, engine type (engine code if possible) as well as other details which could be useful (i.e. have there been repair approaches already or have parts been replaced).

Even though an Auto-Scan may not contain fault codes, it still holds other vital information which may be useful to answer your specific questions. In many cases its not the obvious things that will help figuring things out, but its the small things that are usually missed. Usually when people ask here they have already checked and done everything within their power, please keep in mind that we cannot answer to things we don't know about. So if you are noticing something that might help, you should mention it as well.


----------



## PauliR (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for your reply! The Auto-Scan printout is above. As you can see, the aux. heater (18) controller is down, as I wrote. 


********************************************************************************
*Auto-Scan:*

Monday,22,November,2010,19:33:08:46862
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.0 (x64)
Data version: 20100630
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 18 19 25 42 44 46 52 55 56 62 69
72

VIN: WVGZZZ1TZ9W101041 Mileage: 64980km/40376miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: Malfunction 0010
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: Redir Fail!
Part No SW: 03G 906 021 ND HW: 03G 906 021 AB
Component: R4 1,9L EDC G000AG 3078 
Revision: --H09--- Serial number: VWX7Z0I23NA8FE
Coding: 0000077
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200

1 Fault Found:
005697 - Please check DTC Memory of A/C Controller 
P1641 - 000 - - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 64943 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:15:28

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1428 /min
Speed: 78.0 km/h
Load: 23.9 %
Voltage: 14.67 V
Bin. Bits: 00101000
Temperature: 72.0°C
(no units): 0.0

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 0AM-300-04x.lbl
Part No SW: 0AM 300 046 HW: 0AM 927 769 D
Component: GSG DSG AG7 402 1008 
Revision: 40024 Serial number: 00000902151287
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-614-517-MK60-F.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 614 517 AC HW: 1K0 614 517 AC
Component: ESP FRONT MK60-AT 0102 
Revision: 00H14001 
Coding: 0053958
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 044 DA HW: 1K0 907 044 DA
Component: ClimatronicPQ35 133 1213 
Revision: 00133024 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

1 Fault Found:
00819 - High Pressure Sensor (G65) 
009 - Open or Short to Ground - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000009420904
Coding: 0A8B8F2100040F0047120C0000000000000A7B075C000120000000000000
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200

Part No: 2K1 955 119 C
Component: Wischer 040309 021 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 01324 

3 Faults Found:
02394 - Parking Light Left Front (M1) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 120
Mileage: 64811 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 12.40 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

00984 - Left Tail Light (M4) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 116
Mileage: 64702 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 11.65 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

01207 - Control Module for Auxiliary Heater (J364) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 41
Reset counter: 83
Mileage: 64721 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 12.25 V
OFF 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 1T0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 919 475 C HW: 1T0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE PLA H07 0009 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 61730905503968
Coding: 110101
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1T0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 909 605 D HW: 1T0 909 605 D
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW8 021 0100 
Revision: 02021000 Serial number: 003B9D0C2DEY 
Coding: 0012340
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CP HW: 1K0 953 549 CP
Component: J0527 853 0111 
Coding: 0001034
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 920 874 A HW: 1T0 920 874 A
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 2416 
Revision: V0005000 Serial number: VWX7Z0I23NA8FE
Coding: 0007101
Shop #: WSC 31000 205 55290

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 S HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0071 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 040309F2000636
Coding: EDA17F46000A02008002
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200

2 Faults Found:
01207 - Control Module for Auxiliary Heater (J364) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 15
Reset counter: 80
Mileage: 64721 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 07:44:15

00469 - Infotainment Databus in Single Wire Operation 
011 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101011
Fault Priority: 3
Fault Frequency: 177
Reset counter: 120
Mileage: 64711 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 16:55:37


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 920 874 A HW: 1T0 920 874 A
Component: IMMO VDD 2416 
Revision: V0005000 Serial number: VWX7Z0I23NA8FE
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 M HW: 1T0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2007 
Coding: 0000181
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 E
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 2501 
Revision: 00H15000 
Shop #: WSC 01324 785 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MAX.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 959 433 BT HW: 1K0 959 433 BT
Component: KSG PQ35 G2 020 0204 
Revision: 00020000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 8090020851030C7F2D06840560084F03E0FC00
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 M HW: 1T0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 008 2007 
Coding: 0000181
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range  Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 A HW: 5M0 907 357 A
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0001 
Revision: H02 Serial number: 
Coding: 3293188
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200

Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0003 
Coding: 00000050

Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0003 
Coding: 00000050

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 186 AA HW: 1K0 035 186 AA
Component: Radio RCD310 012 0029 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: VWZ1Z2I6061562
Coding: 0500040004
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 00200

1 Fault Found:
03138 - Input AUX IN 
011 - Open Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101011
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 76
Mileage: 64702 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 10:34:11


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AK HW: 1K0 959 703 AK
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2002 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 1012552

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer
Cannot be reached

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AK HW: 1K0 959 704 AK
Component: Tuer-SG 007 2002 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 01324 020 1012552

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

The version you are using is no longer supported, update to the latest Release 10.6.2 and post a fresh Auto-Scan. The update is free.

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download/current.html


----------



## Spacewalker (Nov 23, 2009)

Try unmark this from CAN gateway (19). After this will be error. But Telestart remotr can still controle this because Telestart module not using CAN GATEWAY to communicate. This working separetly.


----------



## mmx-m (May 11, 2005)

hi have you checked the fuse for the webasto ? also you mentioned it has the remote retrofitted is that the original VW that ran from the CAN, im also wiring a webasto into my car does anyone know whick bus its on the information bus or confort bus 

if you have a pics of the 8 pin connector where you can see the wire i would be able to figure it out thanks


----------



## PauliR (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks. A good idea! You are right, Telestart and Timer 1533 controls Webasto via W-bus. I'll try it.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

PauliR, you had your chance of posting current information. Time to lock this up as you are using an illegal copy of our product.


----------

